# INFP vs. ISFP vs. INTP



## heroindisguise (May 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I will leave out the questionnaires, and leave my thoughts and speculations, based off Jung's cognitive function theory. I have read half of psychological types (in line with the pattern of my life, I can't seem to finish anything), and have been acquainted with personality theory for awhile now - but I realise that there are a lot of things open to interpretation even in Jung's words, and if we add models like enneagram into the mix, things get *even* more complicated.

I have always typed as INFP, because I am almost 100% certain that I have dominant feeling as my primary.. but now I wonder if I can be INTP instead -I am certain that being a woman INTP plays out very differently than being a male INTP; and that is the first thing I wish to seek insight on. All my life I have been compared to INTPs, as we have similar demeanors and behaviours - but I was sure that it was just the Ne leaking. 

*1) How would a female INTP compare to a female INFP?*

My sister is an IxFP, and I recently came to discover that she seem to relate more to being energized by ideas and perspectives, and read books and authors for new ideas and perspectives, which led me to believe that she could be INFP over ISFP. She enjoys Henri Michaux's poems, and is into fine arts, photography and philosophy. However, I also sense a unwillingness to engage in any debate or discuss ideas extensively(which I thought might be more related to extraverted intuition), while I am more willing to argue ideas out, which I attach no sentiment to, whatsoever. Might this suggest Se-Ni over Ne for my sister then? Of course there is no cookie cutter theory, and so here I have my 2nd question: 

*2) How would an intelligent, and intellectual ISFP look like, compared to the INFP?
*

I also want to note here that she is most likely a 4w3, and I identify strongly with both 4 and 5, almost sure that I am a 4w5 if not 5w4. She is more morose than I am - I can be depressive and irritable, but she is obviously morose and can be irritable in such a way that raises eyebrows and question marks for an observer (a mundane question can trigger a storm). She is more capricious, and I am more cordial with people (also because I am more careful not to let my feelings spill, negative or not). I also have to admit, I am *numb* most of the time - which made me think a possible 5 over 4 or an extremely strong 5 wing. 

I did consider ISFP for an instant, but reading Se over and over again - I cannot help but not be able to relate to it... Might I have misunderstood it? 

I am a person of change, and have never really stuck to one thing in my life - I am always hopping from one job to the other, one interest to the other; always intense in the beginning and then my flame dulls, and burns out into ashes, because the object no longer holds any meaning for me - so I pursue something else. A lot of the times these things I pursue are fired by my imagination of what they can possibly become for me, then I ditch them because I am bored, and _nothing_ could obviously live up to my imagination. And because of this very reason, I am almost certain that Ne, instead of Se is in my function stack. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

*INTP vs INFP*

The difference is all related to their dominant function. In INTP, it is Ti, so the focus would be on analyzing everything based on their internal "blueprint" of how things work. What is logical to you is of most importance. INFP, however, if Fi prominant, meaning they analyze everything according to the values that they have created. 

*ISFP vs INFP*

Everyone can be smart, but as you know, N's are deemed more intellectual. Smart sensors are often confused for N's because of this. As with above, it's all about the cognitive focus. Say a ISFP is interested in theoretical physics. That is an abstract domain, but their general way of operation is still based on Fi. INFP's are also Fi dominant, but it is accompainied with Ne. This will lead the INFP to naturally read the numerous connections and patterns that the situation alludes to.

To simplify Se wants the experience of the situation. Ne wants the connections that it brings up.


----------



## heroindisguise (May 6, 2014)

@Pastelle 

Yes - introverted judging types both have an internal blueprint imo, both are focused on interpreting or even redefining concepts which extraverted judging types typically take for granted. But I am more interested in how gender roles and its dynamics can play out in an INTP. For example, females are expected to adhere to certain feminine roles and expectations, including being more interested in the human condition as compared to males. Females are also expected to be more "warm, nurturing etc.", basically embodying what dominant Fe females typically embody. 

As for Se types wanting to experience things for the sake of the experience, I wonder how this might play out in an intelligent ISFP? I may have misinterpreted Jung, but is it possible to enjoy the process of absorbing new information, ideas etc and exchanging these ideas for the sake of experiencing the process? Poetry is also commonly associated with "abstract", but at the end of the day, Fi, IS itself abstract - being that it is an introverted function, coupled with its focus on value concepts - I can see an ISFP e4, indulge in poetry and literature. How can they be differentiated from INFPs in this instance?


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

@heroindisguise

Regarding the affect of gender roles, I don't really think they play a part function wise. Indeed, gender roles (and other social expectations) do affect the persona one displays, but I think one's function perspective is somewhat innate. Ie, women. They are expected to be more nutrturing and such but this is more regarding the persona. The female INTP will still focus on the world in a Ti dominant way, granted, gender roles may lead to "development" of less focused functions. You can still be Ti dom and be focused on the human condition as Ti would be focused on the cold analysis of it.

Regarding the smart ISFP, I would say you have this right that Se is focused on the experience itself, even when experiencing new ideas. Though idea's are abstract, the S and N components are still divided. S is focused on the object/subject itself, while N is focused "around" the object/subject. Like you said, poetry. The Se type would be focused on experiencing the immediate reactions from hearing/creating the piece. Ne would focus on the pattern and concepts surrounding the piece. Think of an artsy gallery. It never about the art itself, but what it beckons to, be it "the struggle of man" or "rebirth during spring". 

PS: Can I hire you to help type me?


----------



## Silwin (Aug 16, 2017)

I was really uncertain about my type too. At first I was sure I was an Infp because I dream a lot, then I thought that I was an Isfp, then an Intp. Now I'm quite sure that I'm an Isfp and I hope that my experience will help you in some way roud:.
I think a lot, but to understand what type of "thinking" you're experiencing I asked myself if I'm being rational or if I'm trying to work out what's important for me (Do I think about how I feel about something or do I prefer to understand how something works?).
Remember that Ti is very rational and objective, while Fi is subjective (it's all about me me me, how I react to this, how i feel about it etc.). 

The other opposition you hinted at is between Ne and Se. This is easier, Ne is essentially brainstorming, Se is being aware of what is around you.
The problem with Se is that they often describe it as enjoying dangerous activities or stuff like that, but my Se is more like "I notice the details around me, I enjoy touching/having a direct contact with the world, I feel better when I'm outside in the nature, I'm all about here and now and I like beauty". Just that, no paragliding or bungee jumping or stuff like that :laughing:

I suggest you consider the other functions too: what do you think about your inferior function? Do you think it can be Fe or Te? (understanding it helped me quite a lot)



> I am more interested in how gender roles and its dynamics can play out in an INTP. For example, females are expected to adhere to certain feminine roles and expectations, including being more interested in the human condition as compared to males. Females are also expected to be more "warm, nurturing etc.", basically embodying what dominant Fe females typically embody.


Interesting question. But I think that almost nothing changes. For example I'm a girl and an Isfp and I'm not a lovely princess with unicorns around me (???). Exactly the fact that I feel so different from other girls and because Isfp are described as hippies, I thought that I was a thinking type or at least not a feeler (and maybe it's exactly my Fi that made me so different from others). 
When it comes to mbti I believe that we should think about how our brain works and not about behaviour because as you said it can be influenced by the external world. Our behaviour can respect certain expectations, but our brain just works on its own (I don't know if I'm making myself clear ahahah)


> As for Se types wanting to experience things for the sake of the experience, I wonder how this might play out in an intelligent ISFP? I may have misinterpreted Jung, but is it possible to enjoy the process of absorbing new information, ideas etc and exchanging these ideas for the sake of experiencing the process? Poetry is also commonly associated with "abstract", but at the end of the day, Fi, IS itself abstract - being that it is an introverted function, coupled with its focus on value concepts - I can see an ISFP e4, indulge in poetry and literature. How can they be differentiated from INFPs in this instance?


I study litterature and I like learning new things. Litterature indeed gives me everything I need: feelings, it makes me wonder about several topics, it gives me sensations (the plot or just the sounds if it's poetry) and it stimulates my Ni too (when I read a text I can't help but trying to connect it to a previous text I read, or to another author and I try to perceive through those words what the writer really wanted to say. In few words I go beyond the words written in the page and I try to blend my previous knowledge with the new one).


----------



## heroindisguise (May 6, 2014)

@Silwin, thank you for your response. I have another question though, how are you when it comes to wielding metaphor? I'm curious since Ne or N in general is heavily associated with using metaphor to convey the meaning of something via shared concepts, but I have also read that ISFPs can use metaphor, especially in poetry - except the emphasis is on how a metaphor might sound, and how it can help create an atmosphere to bring across meaning. 

Also, how are you when it comes to change? I have always assumed that my proclivity towards boredom, and hence the bad habit of changing interests too often, is a product of Ne. Often I am fuelled by my imagination to try something new, because the here and now feels like a cage for me, especially when I am trapped in a routine, and the possibility of something just feels like The route of escape. Life can feel surreal at times; where it feels all the same. My life so far looks like this -> learns art for 4 years, drops art from convinced lack of talent, Picks up the piano for 7-8 years, drops it because I lack the tenacity for practice, get a diploma in hospitality, go on to study a little bit of everything in my degree including psychology, sociology etc, then proceed to work in an industry that is not related to my field of studies; digital marketing. 

However, I have also read that Se types are prone to change and restlessness, as they are always looking for the next best experience, and can feel caged in as well. It's almost as if Se is chasing after new sensations, and Ne is chasing after the possibility and potential. If you can relate, what might be your motivation, and how would common associations such as Se being more "opportunistic" fit here? Feel free to correct me if I am wrong. I am mostly curious about Se and ISFPs in particular, but there is little valuable information on S types in general.


----------



## Hunter1611 (Apr 27, 2010)

> Also, how are you when it comes to change? I have always assumed that my proclivity towards boredom, and hence the bad habit of changing interests too often, is a product of Ne. Often I am fuelled by my imagination to try something new, because the here and now feels like a cage for me, especially when I am trapped in a routine, and the possibility of something just feels like The route of escape. Life can feel surreal at times; where it feels all the same. My life so far looks like this -> learns art for 4 years, drops art from convinced lack of talent, Picks up the piano for 7-8 years, drops it because I lack the tenacity for practice, get a diploma in hospitality, go on to study a little bit of everything in my degree including psychology, sociology etc, then proceed to work in an industry that is not related to my field of studies; digital marketing.


Coming in a little later on this, I have a couple of comments as an aux Se. The here and now for me only feels like a cage when it remains exactly the same for too long. I need a certain degree of diversity. I picked a job that is pretty eclectic so I don't come in to work and just do one thing, day in and day out. I deal with different problems just about every day, and frequently multiple ones at the same time. The problems of the day and then long term projects in the works. 

I've read and observed that Ne users are excited about ideas because new ideas... are exciting lol regardless of functionality. (My sister is an INFP, my bro and ENFP, my dad an ENTP... so much Ne in my family) The reason Ne users are known as debaters is because they like to play with ideas. Obviously, though any type might debate depending the subject. I personally don't go looking for a debate, and more often then not, I'd rather not be involved, especially if there are emotional people in the mix, but that speaks to my Ti. I do get involved when there is an obvious logical flaw (Ti again) in whatever I'm hearing or if something I'm interested in is being discussed rationally. (like MBTI)

Personally, new ideas are only exciting if they're useful or applicable to me in some way. Hearing about a new idea for the sake of it is boring (Se). If I can use it, it's the greatest thing in the world, but I won't geek out over something that sounds cool if it can never be put to use.
I have tons of hobbies that I jump between. I learn something new when I see some "practical purpose" in it or can use it to "create" something tangible. I tend to not learn for the sake of learning. I learn to accomplish something tangible or to create. I learned MBTI theory cause I felt like it would help me understand people.. because people and all their emotions were illogical and foreign and people tended to misunderstand me. So if I could learn their language, life would go smoother, yes? lol. 

Ne and Se are both extroverted perceiving functions so the 'cage' analogy is going to apply to both. You need to extrovert take in new information. The question is, are you doing it with Ne or Se?


----------



## Silwin (Aug 16, 2017)

Sorry for the late answer!!! :tongue:


> how are you when it comes to wielding metaphor?


Well, if I use them it's because I want to be "poetic" or funny. But I don't use them very often and usually I keep them for myself.


> the emphasis is on how a metaphor might sound, and how it can help create an atmosphere to bring across meaning.


I suppose that's true for me.


> how are you when it comes to change?


It depends. If I want something to change than I'm fine, but I can feel quite stressed if the change is imposed by someone else or by a particular situation and so on. 
But usually I'm not very good at doing one thing, in particular when it comes to hobbies. So I have a period when I like writing, another when I prefer drawing, another when I prefer reading and so on. 


> learns art for 4 years, drops art from convinced lack of talent, Picks up the piano for 7-8 years, drops it because I lack the tenacity for practice, get a diploma in hospitality, go on to study a little bit of everything in my degree including psychology, sociology etc, then proceed to work in an industry that is not related to my field of studies; digital marketing.


At school I mostly studied scientific subjects but I got that I hated them so now at university I study languages and I'm very happy with my choice. It can be a Ne thing what you described or maybe you didn't find what you like yet 


> I have also read that Se types are prone to change and restlessness, as they are always looking for the next best experience, and can feel caged in as well. It's almost as if Se is chasing after new sensations, and Ne is chasing after the possibility and potential. If you can relate, what might be your motivation, and how would common associations such as Se being more "opportunistic" fit here? Feel free to correct me if I am wrong. I am mostly curious about Se and ISFPs in particular, but there is little valuable information on S types in general.


Well, it's hard to answer. I think that potentially I might be a seeker of new experiences. For example in this period I'm learning how to drive a car. I'm very anxious before I get in the car, but when I sit in there I just think to drive and I like it. Now I feel like I'd like to drive everyday ahahah. It's a stupid example, I know, but I think that it describes quite well my Fi-Se. When I do something important I forget about what I think and, believe me, I think or dream a looot but if there's something more interesting on the outside, well goodbye dreams welcome reality.
Anyway, I said that I could be a potential seeker of new experiences because I'm not a Se-dom so no dangerous sports or stuff like that ahahah. But if I visit a town, for example, I'd like to see everything, walk everywhere even touching buildings (true story). I need to have a physical contact with things (not people :laughing.
Se maybe are more opportunistic because are more practical. Again, when I drive and I'm in an open road I don't need to think twice that I can go faster. 
In general, when I have something important to do (and I underline important, beacuse otherwise I'm lazy ahahah) I need to get it done. But I think that in this situations it is our inferior Te that works and not really Se (I become really bossy and stressed if I have to get something done and I believe that who's beside me is unfit to solve it).


> I learn something new when I see some "practical purpose" in it or can use it to "create" something tangible. I tend to not learn for the sake of learning. I learn to accomplish something tangible or to create. I learned MBTI theory cause I felt like it would help me understand people..


I agree, but I was more concerned in knowing myself than the other people ahahah


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

> I have another question though, how are you when it comes to wielding metaphor? I'm curious since Ne or N in general is heavily associated with using metaphor to convey the meaning of something via shared concepts


This is a trap.

The ISTJs (don't know any ISFJs) I know are the kings of metaphors it's practically their "thing", I'd argue it's something people who prefer Si-Ne do exceedingly well because they're seeking to relate things to you in a way you can understand.
Metaphors used in this fashion come naturally to them, and they don't just recycle ones they know, they make them up on the spot - kinda how Si-Ne works, really, they create their own little internal database of knowledge (Si) and access it and explore the possibilities (Ne).. seriously they're the kings at metaphors.

Ne-Si on the other hand is more inclined to explore possibilities first, then store the knowledge into their internal database (and since Si is inferior, they'll probably forget half of what they think they're storing anyway). 

IMO, Ne-Si metaphors - quick, on the spot, might not really make sense to everyone, forget them 10 minutes later...
Si-Ne metaphors - more easily relateable, formed out of time spent thinking about metaphors, easily applies essentially the same metaphor to a variety of different things and situations (same as how Ne works, but dominant Si users will do this, probably not forget it, and remember the metaphor later down the track - and apply it to a new situation).

That's how I see it.

To link metaphors to any higher N function is off the mark, from my experience, and dominant Si users can appear to be higher Ne users in that they can recall those stored metaphors at lightning fast speeds, they can also apply the older metaphors to new situations in real time - meaning they can come across very much like you'd imagine an Ne dom.

It's just not actually Ne at work, they're working from their Si database.

TL;DR - Si doms are kings of the metaphor. Since their inferior function is Ne, thinking up metaphors and exploring possibilities in that fashion is actually a place of stress relief and enjoyment for them, when used in their own time, on their own terms.
They love that shit.


----------

